# UPDATE ON NELL



## virginia (Dec 22, 2003)

I took Nell to my Vet, Jeannie today. She did a workup on her and trimmed her bad foot. Nell is in good health and Jeannie says she should live a very normal minis life if her foot is fixed. If it isn't, the leg would disingrate much like Teddys did and when it got bad enough in a couple of years, the leg bones would collapse and she would have to be put down.

What she is recommending, is an operation to fuse the bones in the lower leg, straightening the foot out by putting it in a cast till healing. She has sent the xrays to a specialist for confirmation and hopes he will perform the operation. So, it is again a wait and see. Nell did very good and is learning to walk on a lead. She received all her shots so is now UTD.

Nell is a wonderful little mini and is now starting to enjoy all the attention she's getting. Wish I had time to give her more. I'll give another update as soon as we hear from the Specialist. This time of year, it may take a while. IN the meantime, Nell is giving everyone little kisses.

Ginny


----------



## cecile (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice to read that Nell is in pretty good health Ginny.

Cecile


----------



## mountain_waif (Dec 27, 2003)

....


----------



## nootka (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi, kaykay,

I'm glad to hear she has a fairly good prognosis. She sounds like a little sweetheart and deserves the chance to live as comfortably as possible.

Please let us know when you get the fund set up and I can spare some to help out, I'm sure.

Thanks for the update!

Happy New Year!

Liz M.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 30, 2003)

hi all

We are still waiting to hear from the surgeon and see what kind of $ we are talking for the surgery. Yes we will use the dwarf fund as this is exactly what its for




Anyone can donate at any time to the dwarf fund or you can make a donation and earmark it "Nell" Everyone was so generous with the 3.00 fund that I am hoping the money from that and the dwarf fund will take care of the surgery. So as usual we need to keep raising funds as we never know when another one will need us.

YOu guys are the best!!!

Oh we aer also getting ready to start up the auction again!!!

Kay


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 31, 2003)

When you are ready to start the auction up I can add a set of etched wine glasses or tumblers to the list. I am working on sets of customs with arab type heads as well as a pinto stock type......I am still trying for a mini that looks right.





-Amy


----------



## kaykay (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you so much I cant wait to see them on the auction

Also one thing I want to point out is that we are not rushing to operate on her. We have to be sure this is the best thing for her. As lisa pointed out sometimes its better to leave them as they are.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 31, 2003)

Kay,

On Nell, are you waiting for the surgeon reply, and also to see the responses of other dwarf owners?

Keep us updated!

Thanks


----------



## kaykay (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Frankie

Yes we are still waiting to hear from the surgeon. With the holidays and all it has slowed things down.

I have heard from a couple people in private that infection in the leg after surgery is a major concern so we will ask him about htat. I have also heard from a couple that slow trimming can also help alot.

Kay


----------

